# meca 2x event July 9th Columbus, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What: meca 2x event
When: July 9th 10am - 4pm
Where: Sound Investment 1488 Oakland Park Avenue Columbus, OH 43224
Who: YOU !
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-09-11OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

less than a week away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Few days away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

jt goes down tomorrow


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

showtime


----------

